# Clear Creek - Throwbag in Horrendous Left



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Just remembered when I saw the other throwbag post. The bag is bobbing up and down right of center above the big rock (or it was on wedsnesday.) The bag is older and yellow.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Where??

Theres lots of big rocks in clear creek.


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Cliff said:


> Where??
> 
> Theres lots of big rocks in clear creek.


 
Uhhhh....In Horrendous Left. If you don't know where that is, it is after the river goes under the bridge above tunnel 5.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Never heard of Horrendous left before

But I am not a rafter.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Cliff, you gotta remember, those raft guide types like to name every rock in the river! I learned a couple new names in lawson when I went out with Gabe last time. You know, like wet wave & ricky the rock...


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> Cliff, you gotta remember, those raft guide types like to name every rock in the river! I learned a couple new names in lawson when I went out with Gabe last time. You know, like wet wave & ricky the rock...


When you run something 4 times a day and like to BS it is only natural to end up naming everything. At least we don't have multiple names for everything like in WV!


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Both of the throw bags in the rapid are now removed. Thanks for the beer, Christian.


----------

